# New Haunted Changing Portraits



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

Rose and Jake were sweethearts, at least they were until Sterling swept Rose off her feet. Jake said that he would never let Rose go and that she'd marry Sterling over his dead body. Apparently this was a request they were willing to fulfill.









The Mini-HauntedPortraits are here!!!! You know you've always wanted a HauntedPortrait but maybe you didn't need one that big, or you couldn't afford the price of a large one, or maybe you want a large one but want to see what it looks like before you buy a large one, the Mini-HauntedPortrait is the solution. Using a special high resolution lens, I've shrunk one of my most popular HauntedPortraits to a smaller more affordable 5" X 7" size that still has all the detail and magic of a larger one, and at only $19 they are in everybody's budget.

To find out more visit http://www.hauntedportraits.com


----------

